# Bruce Lee Would Have Turned 65 Last Sunday.



## arnisador (Dec 1, 2005)

November 27 would have been his 65th birthday. One can't help but wonder how he would have impacted entertainment and the martial arts community if he had lived, and what his career would be like now. (Maybe he'd be the governor of California--stanger things have happened!) But, it seems an opportune moment to revisit the question of What would JKD be like if he were still alive?

Surely its popularity would have exploded, and every kid would be doing it. It'd be as common as TKD--or at least, schools advertising that they taught it would be that common, whether those schools were authorized to do so or not. He always said that if people focused too much on the name that it should be abandoned--I wonder if he would have been able to follow through on this and abandon his name for the art? What would he have done then? Surely the same thing, under a different name or no name? My guess is he'd have had to start trademarking/copyrighting things and licensing the name.

As to the curriculum, I imagine that the Filipino influence would have grown and that the MMA craze would have influenced the art toward more grappling. Would he have added gun disarms? Maybe.

It's interesting to think about!


----------



## bobster_ice (Dec 2, 2005)

if he was still around, jeet kune do would be the most practiced martial art in the world, if not the UNIVERSE!!!!   MWAHAHAHAHAHA,lol


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Dec 2, 2005)

:idunno:


----------



## NARC (Dec 3, 2005)

Great questions to ponder by Arnisador...I believe the whole idea of MMA would have come about alot earlier and the Filipino influence for sure would have too. As far as trademarking and so forth, yes it would have taken place there again...I would assume that there may have been one training facility set up as a "main facility".
Though I doubt Bruce would have done the Seminar Tours as often as some Instructors do....He would be too busy doing movies or consulting work in films etc...
Who knows maybe even a motivational speaker when time permitted!


----------



## joeygil (Dec 8, 2005)

Don't know about this.  After all, Sijo Bruce asked Sifu Dan to close down the school, as he felt it could only be taught one-on-one.

Without school type distribution, it might have ended up even more limited.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 8, 2005)

Who knows? I never met Bruce Lee (was only 3 yrs old when he died) nor have I studied any JKD, but having read some of his work ("Bruce Lee: Artist of Life") I'm pretty sure of one thing...

He was* way *too smart to run for Governor of California. :uhyeah:
*
Happy Belated Birthday, Bruce! 
*:asian:


----------



## Drac (Dec 9, 2005)

Can you imagine Sijo Bruce traveling around the country giving seminars???


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm honestly not sure! But wouldn't it have been great if he did?


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Dec 14, 2005)

joeygil said:
			
		

> Don't know about this.  After all, Sijo Bruce asked Sifu Dan to close down the school, as he felt it could only be taught one-on-one.
> 
> Without school type distribution, it might have ended up even more limited.



I agree with this. I don't think Bruce would've let it get so out of hand if he were still alive. As for the fact he died, don't remind me!  :waah: 

May he rest in peace and harmony for forever and eternity for being my influence to get in and stay with martial arts.  :asian:


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello, One can only guess what impact he would have on the world if he was still alive?

My Professor has made many changes as he has age.  Today he talks about how life is very precious. Encourages everyone to do something for there communities.

We will never know? ...........................Aloha


----------

